# Not a valid font file message



## amelia1730 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have just upgraded Norton Systemworks from 2001 version to 2003 and also installed Firewall 2003. Whilst uninstalling the old version of Systemworks, particularly the Live update part, a message flashed up and now appears on my desktop every time I start my PC. If I click on OK it goes and doesn't reappear. It says: Font view application at the top of the box, then underneath, "The requested file is not a valid font file". Can someone tell me how to deal with this without causing more problems please. The present 'problem' is only mildly irritating!
Thanks


----------



## Comnir (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi
I've found in different places this answer, but an explanation I can give you not, sorry.


[URL=http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win98/t1057501521]Annoyances.Org - Font View Application startup error[/URL] said:


> Do Start > Run > MSCONFIG > Startup Tab
> 
> This shows all apps that start at boot time. Look for one related to FontView and
> UNselect it.


And I'll add, if you can't find something releated to FontView then try eliminating the problem by unselecting all startup applactions and try, one by one, selecting each one of them restart and get to the one that is the source of the problem.


----------



## amelia1730 (Feb 21, 2005)

Many thanks for your help. Problem solved! :up:


----------

